# Question for the sleepy eye guys



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Does your lights shine far with the sleepy eyes? I angled my lights as high as possible and mine only shine like 2ft in front and 4ft with the high beams on... Any opinions?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don' drive with my sleepy eyes at night. i open them all the way up. its crazy to drive with them that low...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you used the Pivot one they open all the way when you turn the lights on and go back to sleepy when you turn them off.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you cant turn the lights on with the sleepy eyes and expect to drive like that. sleepy eyes are a daytime only thing.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its unsafe. for you and everyone else.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Does your lights shine far with the sleepy eyes? I angled my lights as high as possible and mine only shine like 2ft in front and 4ft with the high beams on... Any opinions?



Plug in your lights foo! hahahahahha

Did you ever replace your cam angle sensor with a cinnabon like i told you to?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HAHAHA yeah... but i had problems with the licorice convesion


----------

